# Telecharger les PDF de Sciences direct



## Lupin sansei (10 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,

les scientifiques de MacG connaissent surement  www.sciencedirect.com. c'est un service qui met en ligne les publications scientifiques du groupe Elsevier.

Mon université est abonnée à ce service et j'aimerai pouvoir rapatrier et graver toutes les publi des qques revues qui me concernent pour pouvoir me consulter hors ligne et rechercher rapidement dans ma propre base de données.
de plus ça me permettera de me constituer une base en biblio qui me sera utile plus tard lorsque je ne serai plus à l'université.

Quel logiciel existe il pour telecharger automatiquement tous les PDF d'une revue proposée?


----------



## jroure (10 Octobre 2003)

Un aspirateur comme Web Devil ou un client FTP comme Fetch ou Interarchie ?

Mais tout dépend encore de la manière dont les .pdf sont agencés sur le serveur. Faut tester.


----------

